# Welche Konsolen habt ihr?



## Serran (22. Juli 2008)

Hi , 

ich würde gerne von euch wissen welche Konsolen ihr habt.

Dieser Thread ist NUR für Leute die auch eine Konsole besitzen darum gibt es keine Antwortmöglichkeit für leute ohne Konsole.


Mehrfachantworten sind erlaubt da sicherlich manche mehrere Konsolen haben. Also ich habe eine PS2 und mir gestern eine Wii gekauft. *freu*


jetzt seid ihr dran!


----------



## Kawock (22. Juli 2008)

Sega Mega Drive
Sega Master System
Sega Dreamcast <-top!
SNES
NES
PS1 

Handhelds:
Game Boy
Game Gear

Die hab ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juli 2008)

Game Boy
Master System (verkauft)
Dreamcast


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

- den Ur-Gameboy
- Gameboy poket
- Super Nintendo
- Nintendo 64
- Wii


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Der 
graue klotz aka Ur Gameboy 
game boy color , 
game boy advance , 
Nintendo ds lite
NES 
SNES   , natürlich mit PAL adapter , das ich auch die ammi spiele spielen konnte ^.^
PS2  
PS3 
Xbox  
und natürlich Pong!

joar das wars so ziemlich


----------



## Sam1202 (22. Juli 2008)

ich habe die:

PS1
PS2
WII
Alle GameBoys (Grauer Klotz, Pocket, Color, Advance, Advande SP)
DS Lite
PSP


----------



## Khorns Dude (22. Juli 2008)

PS3
Xbox 360
PS2
DS


----------



## Lurock (22. Juli 2008)

Keine, ich bin kein Konsolenfreund.
Mir reichen meine PC's!


----------



## dalai (22. Juli 2008)

Xbox 360, N64, PSP, PS2,Gameboy-Color


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keine, ich bin kein Konsolenfreund.
> Mir reichen meine PC*'s*!



na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hab eine PS2. Ich hätte echt gerne ne PS3, aber 399€ sind mir einfach zu heftig. Zumal ich auch keinen Fernseher für das Teil habe. (Man brauchte ja irgendwas besonderes dafür...)


----------



## Traka (22. Juli 2008)

*Atari !!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gameboy I
Wii


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab eine PS2. Ich hätte echt gerne ne PS3, aber 399€ sind mir einfach zu heftig. Zumal ich auch keinen Fernseher für das Teil habe. (Man brauchte ja irgendwas besonderes dafür...)



Ne ne , das geht auch mit nem ahlen Röhrenbildschirm!
Ich benutze so einen zum spielen und erfreue mich trotzdem an der guten Grafik.
Zugegeben :

Auf dem 52'' Full HD Fernseher von meinem Kumpel ist es natürlich das Erlebnis schlechthin , aber am Spielspaß ändern tut's nicht unbedingt viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ne ne , das geht auch mit nem ahlen Röhrenbildschirm!
> Ich benutze so einen zum spielen und erfreue mich trotzdem an der guten Grafik.
> Zugegeben :
> 
> ...



Ah ok, danke. Aber da wären immernoch die 399€.^^


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Kauf ne Wii. Billiger und viel mehr Spielspass.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kauf ne Wii. Billiger und viel mehr Spielspass.



Sry, aber ich kann Nintendo nicht ab. Zu viele Fun-Games.

EDIT hat einen dummen Wortfehler gelöscht.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ah ok, danke. Aber da wären immernoch die 399€.^^



Kostet die immernoch 399€? Oo

Ich habe meine vor nem Jahr gekauft , mit nem 2ten Controller und 2 Spielen , und das für 399€.
Naja , spätestens zur Weihnachtszeit wird wieder ein Bundle rauskommen oder so.



> Sry, aber ich kann Nintendo nicht ab. Zu viele Fun-Games.




Hey ,das ist aber erst seit dem N64 so! Aufm NES und SNES gabs noch Spiele anderer Kategorien.


----------



## Bentok (22. Juli 2008)

Uff ja, davon hab ich ne ganze verkokste Menge xD:

Handhelds:
-Gameboy Classic (der fette graue mit den zwei gay tasten XDD)
-Gameboy Pocket
-Gamepoc Color
-Game Boy Advance SP
-Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch ne PSP aber die war iwie fürn Arsch
-Nintendo DS

Konsolen:

-SNES
-N64
-PS 1
-PS One
-PS2
-NGC

Viele klamotten, aber einiges fehlt in unserer Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was solls irgendwann hab ich sie alle XD


Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Hey ,das ist aber erst seit dem N64 so! Aufm NES und SNES gabs noch Spiele anderer Kategorien.


Auf dem SNES kamen die wohl besten Spiele aller Zeiten raus.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Auf dem SNES kamen die wohl besten Spiele aller Zeiten raus.



jo das könnte ich so unterschreiben ^.^


----------



## Desdinova (22. Juli 2008)

Nach dem Sega keine Konsolen mehr herstellt, habe ich keine Konsole mehr die Up-to-date ist und bin zufrieden damit. Will Sega ja nicht in den Rücken fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also:
- Master System
- Mega Drive
- Saturn ( mit Panzer Dragoon Saga; wem's was sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Dreamcast ( das Schicksal dieser Konsole stimmt mich heute noch traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## iReap (22. Juli 2008)

Gameboy Advanced in Schwarz mit weißen Tasten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (22. Juli 2008)

Stolzer Besitzer von:

Playstation 2
Dreamcast
Master System II
Atari 2600

und jede davon wird ab und an noch bespielt, zwecks Nostalgie ^^


----------



## Bankchar (22. Juli 2008)

Playstation 1 & 2
Nintendo 64
Super Nintendo
Game Boy Pocket
Game Boy Advance SP
PSP


----------



## Gearloose (22. Juli 2008)

Gameboy Color
Playstation 2

Meine PS1 hab ich mit Spielen verkauft was ich sehr bereue :-(
Naja ich war jung und brauchte das Geld^^


----------



## Lurock (22. Juli 2008)

Gearloose schrieb:


> Gameboy Color
> Playstation 2
> 
> Meine PS1 hab ich mit Spielen verkauft was ich sehr bereue :-(
> *Naja ich war jung und brauchte das Geld^^*


Made my day!


----------



## Serran (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hab geuwsst das Wii Spass macht aber dass die meissten die Ne neue Konsole ne Wii haben hätt ich nicht gedacht.... Naya ich finds gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warscheinlich ham sich die n paar gekauft weil die so schön günstig ist. Ich nicht. Ich , weil ich sie am interessantesten fand.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juli 2008)

Achja, wers noch nicht kennt.

Zero Punctuation - Console Rundown

Passt irgendwie schön zu der Umfrage.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte mal ne ps2 aber die musste für den pc weichen leider... schon länger am überlegen ob ich mir nich mal eine von den next gen teilen zu leg aber naja geld wächst nich auf bäumen^^


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

mal sehn:
PSP slim
PSP phat
2x Nintendo DS lite
Gameboy Color
SNES
und ne PS3 die ich aber verkaufen werde um mir ne xbox360 zu kaufen(will mir jemand davon abraten?)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> und ne PS3 die ich aber verkaufen werde um mir ne xbox360 zu kaufen(will mir jemand davon abraten?)



ja ich !

Wtf , was willste mit ner 360? Die mag evtl jetzt gleichwertig erscheinen , aber die PS3 nutzt mit dem aktuellen Spielen nur ca 30% Ihrer leistung aus. Die 360 ist schon fast am ende ( naja nicht am ende , aber sooo viel wird die nicht mehr raushauen können!)


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

naja wenn ich so drüber nachdenke...
außerdem kommen die meisten xbox spiele früher oder später auch für pc raus
das blöde ist, ich hab meine ps3 heute bei ebay reingesetzt und es wurde rausgenommen weil 2 spieleab 18 dabei waren
aber ich hab vorher schon alle meine savegames gelöscht^^
aber naja sagmal hast du ne ps3 bl00ddr41ner?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

jo klar hab ich eine ^^
nur der richtige Fernsehn fehlt mir , aber das ist mir nicht soo wichtig


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

genau wie bei mir^^
sagmal willst du mir nicht deine psn schicken dann kann ich dich adden


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Ich nutze meine playze nicht über Internet , ich krieg das nicht gebacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss irgendwie ne Kreditkarten nummer eingeben , und das funzt nicht , weil ich keine Kreditkarte habe Oo

vielleicht mache ich auch einfach was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

hm  schade
schonmal probiert einfach keine kreditkartennummer anzugeben?


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Achja, wers noch nicht kennt.
> 
> Zero Punctuation - Console Rundown
> 
> Passt irgendwie schön zu der Umfrage.



Milking Machine...ist das geil xD

achja

Handheld

die keksdose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Advanche
Ds
bald PsP

Gro0e Konsole

Snes beim umzug in die ewigen konsolen gründe geschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


N64
PS1
P22


----------



## mofsens (23. Juli 2008)

hab nen:

snes
sega megadrive
wii
und jetz kommts.....nen atari 7800 xD das teil is so alt wie ich un es is einfach bombe hehe


----------



## Nevad (23. Juli 2008)

-SNES
-Playstation
-Playstation 2
-Gamecube
-Gameboy Color
-Gameboy Advance
-Nintendo DS

Konsolen (besonders SNES (geht leider nicht mehr richtig) und Playstation) ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (23. Juli 2008)

Ich habe eine Wii, eine Xbox 360 und noch eine PS2. Mein alter N64 ist leider kaputt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Xbox 360 spiele ich fast ständig. Die Wii wird meistens nur ausgepackt wenn ich mit mehreren Leuten spiele und die PS2 für Old School-Games.

Irgendwan werde ich mir auch eine PS3 anschaffen. Aber wenn ich sehe wieviele Playstation-Only Games auch für die Xbox kommen ist die Entscheidung schwer. Für mich soll erstmal der Preis gesenkt werden und sie sollte Abwärtskompatibel sein. Die erste Generation war dies zwar, aber die neue soweit ich weiß nicht mehr. Ich frage mich warum?

Zudem ist es den Entwicklern NOCH zu schwer Games für die PS3 zu machen, denn diese hat mehr Kerne als jeder PC und als die anderen Konsolen. Jetzt schaut es noch mager aus mit den Games der PS3, doch früher oder später wird das Problem wohl gelöst werden und es werden mehr Spiele kommen und die Qualität in Sachen Grafik wird auch zunehmen. Wenn man momentan noch Multiplattformspiele wie Assasins Creed vergleicht, ist die Grafik der PS3 meistens das Schlusslicht. Trotz besserer Hardware. Schade eigentlich. Daher warte ich lieber mit dem Kauf.

Achja und ich hoffe das der Controller sich noch ändern wird. Viele Playstation-Fans sind an den wohl gewöhnt, aber für mich ist der sehr sehr verwirrend da die Tasten so komisch angeordnet sind und die Form ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. (meine PS2 habe ich erst Anfang dieses Jahres gekauft) Und Shooter spielen sich damit auch irgendwie anders. Die Trigger des 360-Controllers gefallen mir da besser als diese Knöpfe.

Mittlerweile muss ich über den Konsolen-Krieg nurnoch lachen bzw. versuche dies so gut wie es geht zu ignorieren. Ich wünsche mir für die Zukunft das es nurnoch eine Konsole gibt. Dann kann die ganze Welt in Frieden zusammen Zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo-Fanboy/girl, wir sind doch nur alles Gamer/innen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allgemein kann ich sagen, ja ich bin eine Konsolerorin. (tolles Wort) Für Blizzard's alte und neue Spielchen reicht mein iMac und das ständige Aufrüsten des PCs nervte sowieso. Leider hatte ich halt nie eine der alten Konsolen, war einfach nicht meine Zeit. Ich habe erst mit einen N64 angefangen der aber wie schon erwähnt seinen Geist aufgegeben hat. Jedoch habe ich schon davor ein paar Spielchen gezockt. An den alten C64 (gaaaanz alter PC) meines Vaters. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : An Handhelds habe ich einen DS und hatte eine PSP. Die PSP habe ich wieder verkauft weil die nunja eine doch etwas kleine Spieleauswahl hat. Jetzt hat sich das ja ziemlich geändert und irgendwie ärger ich mich drüber das ich die verkauft habe.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

the schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss ich über den Konsolen-Krieg nurnoch lachen bzw. versuche dies so gut wie es geht zu ignorieren. Ich wünsche mir für die Zukunft das es nurnoch eine Konsole gibt. Dann kann die ganze Welt in Frieden zusammen Zocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



w0rd!


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab noch eine Super Nintendo und ne Playstation. Ohne Zahl wohl bemerkt!
Das waren noch Zeiten...mit Super Mario, Zelda, Donkey Kong und Co. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *In Erinnerungen schwelg*


----------



## Auylio (23. Juli 2008)

hast du Xbox Live the Huntress?
Wenn ja können wir ja mal zusammen zocken, kannst mir deinen Gamertag ja dann per PM schicken.

B2T:
Ich habe Konsolen:

- Xbox 360
- Gamecube (kapuut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- N64
- Sega Mega Drive (ebenfalls kaputt)

Ich habe Handhelds:

- PSP
- GBA
- Pokémon Gameboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Gameboy Colour in lila
- Den ganz alten Gameboy in schwarz und in weiß


----------



## Airboy (23. Juli 2008)

Habe eine PS3, die ich mir mit meinem Bruder teile. Spiele selbst kaum, nur resident evil 4 finde ich gut.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

schwarz weiss gamebox (ja der fette klotz^^)
gba
gbc

snes
n64
ps1
ps2 (2mal^^ ..)

psp

und 3 pc's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich nur einen zum zocken brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einer ist zum filme kuken ma tv und einer ist mein bastel pc (server und test zeugs)


----------



## rEdiC (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab ne' Wii, einen Gamecube, einen N64, eine Ps1 und eine Ps2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja den Gameboy, Gameboy Pocket, Gameboy Advance SP auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Juli 2008)

Wii, PS3 PSP und XBOX w00t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub ne PS1 liegt auch noch iwo rum^^
ach und nen gameboy auch, wo sind die bloß ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BS_Norgor (23. Juli 2008)

Wii, Playstation 1, Xbox und PSP


----------



## Haerun (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal alle meine Konsolen (+C64) dort oben in der Userbar zusammengefasst. Steht alles noch bei mir daheim... nein, das ist gelogen... aber die 360 sollte bald wieder von der Reparatur zurück kommen


----------



## Tan (24. Juli 2008)

- Wii
- PS2

Mit der PS2 spiel ich grad God of War 2 durch..... 

´Ne PSP soll wegen dem Final Fantasy 7 folgen.


----------



## sirenia (24. Juli 2008)

bei mir wäre es 

master system
mega drive 
ur nes ( allerdinsg geht die nemmer )
psone
ps2
xbox 
gamecube


aber zeit wow komm ich da nemmer zum spielen wen ich dafür zeit habe und daher loht sich in mom keine neue da ich wen mehr am pc spielen was eigenlch schade is  wen ich an ein paar spiele denke ;(


----------



## WestIce (24. Juli 2008)

Super Nintendo
Gameboy
Gameboy Colour
Nintendo 64
Playstation
Playstation 2
PSP
XBox
Wii


----------



## -Agrippa- (24. Juli 2008)

Snes, N64, gamecube, wii, Psone, Ps2, ps3,    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (24. Juli 2008)

Da ich nicht so viel und gerne Konsole zocke, habe ich auch nur eine PS2 und eine PSP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. Juli 2008)

Playstation
Playstation II
Wii
PSP
Gameboy Colour
Nintendo DS


----------



## Mirdoìl (24. Juli 2008)

Öhhm ich hab ne X-Box und ne Ps2 mehr au nich ne moment... ich hab noch nen gameboy xD


----------



## ThoWeib (24. Juli 2008)

Als da wären:

Game Boy (Baujahr '89, und läuft noch)
Sega Game Gear (nicht viel jünger, und läuft noch)
Super Nintendo
DreamCast
PS 2
GameCube
X-Box

Die Wii lockt mich schon eine Weile, die X-Box 360 kommt so langsam in Preisregionen, die ich ertragen könnte, und die PS3 wird wohl noch 'ne Weile zu teuer sein für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## QcK (24. Juli 2008)

Xbox und 360 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juli 2008)

Ich habe nen GameGirl im Hello Kitty Design


----------



## Endofhope (24. Juli 2008)

moin

Ich war ja auch mal so'n Konsolenfetischist^^ und hab sie alle noch

NES (ich hab sogar den ersten Zelda Teil dafür...ja die goldene Kasette^^)
SNES
Gameboy (Color&Advanced)
Gamecube
Sega Master System II
PS 1

greetz End


----------



## Alcasim (24. Juli 2008)

SNES
Gameboy (komplett ALLE bis auf den ganz kleinen für die Advance Spiele)
Nintendo DS 
Nintendo 64
Gamecube
Nintendo Wii


----------



## Fingolfin (24. Juli 2008)

NES
PS1
Wii

den alten Gameboy
und noch so 4 uralte game%watch teile


----------



## dmix (25. Juli 2008)

ps3
gameboy
pc


----------



## Gwynny (25. Juli 2008)

Ich hab die PS2, Game Boy und Super Nintendo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

Also um mal so ne zwischen bilianz zu ziehen:

Imho ist das SNES ganz weit oben ^_^


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Ich habe; Snes, n64, ps3 und die psp.

Benutzen tu ich zur Zeit aber nix von all dem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (12. August 2008)

megadrive,n64,gamecue und wii(die ganzen gameboys nicht mitgezählt)


----------



## Shaxul (12. August 2008)

NES, SNES, NeoGeo... das wars eigentlich. Danach kam sowieso kaum noch brauchbares.


----------



## SLIM02 (12. August 2008)

WTF wie so haben so Viele Leute ne Wii???? was sol an der gut sein die ist scheiss ^^ jungs und mädels kauft euch PS3 macht die Xbox 360 und Wii nieder ps3 an die macht!!!!!!!!^^



EDIT:ihr meine Consolen ps1,ps2,ps3 und Ne Gamecube hab ich nur Gekauft wegen Marios Super smash Bros^^


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> WTF wie so haben so Viele Leute ne Wii???? was sol an der gut sein die ist scheiss ^^ jungs und mädels kauft euch PS3 macht die Xbox 360 und Wii nieder ps3 an die macht!!!!!!!!^^


Was bitte soll an der PS3 so gut sein?

Die gleichen Spiele wie auf der PS2 einfach kann man die Titten der Weiber noch etwas genauer betrachten und das wars auch schon.

Die Wii ist etwas Neues, ein völlig neues Spielkonzept das eine menge Spass macht und einen grossen Schritt richtung Virtuelle 3D Welt gemacht hat.


----------



## SLIM02 (12. August 2008)

mhhhmmm Wii<---------Grafik----------Gegen ps3 sein lass Mich mal überlegen mhhhhmm Ich Glaub Die Antwort kennst du Selber!


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Grafik ist nicht alles, was die Verkaufszahlen eindeutig beweisen. Die PS3 ist einfach nur mist, viel zu teuer und langweilig.


----------



## Quibly (12. August 2008)

GameCube
XBOX
XBOX 360
PS3


----------



## SLIM02 (12. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Grafik ist nicht alles, was die Verkaufszahlen eindeutig beweisen. Die PS3 ist einfach nur mist, viel zu teuer und langweilig.




Jo ja und Wii hat nur Scheiss kinder Games Drauf Xbox 360 auch nur halo 3 Ps3 hat top games Wie Metal Gear Solid 4,Killzone 2,....... Etc 

Und die ps3 ist nicht Teuer nur Weil du kein geld hast da für


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Und die ps3 ist nicht Teuer nur Weil du kein geld hast da für


Geld hätte ich mehr als genug, nur ist mir das Geld zu schade es für so einen Schund aus zu geben.

Toll, Baller- und Kampfspiele die einem schon nach 10 Minuten langweilen.


----------



## SLIM02 (12. August 2008)

Ja kommt drauf An Welchen Geschmack du hast sry Aber Ich Steht nicht so EXTREM auf Mario spiele


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Klar kommt es auf den Geschmack an, aber wenn ich so in meinem Freundeskreis und Arbeitskollegen rumfragen müssen auch die härtesten PS-Fans zu geben das die Wii schon verdammt viel Spass macht wenn man so zusammen spielt.

Klar kommt keine Konsole an die Grafik er PS3 ran, aber sag mir mal was sich genau an der PS3 zur PS2 veränder hat ausser der Grafik. Es soll auch so ne Bewegungssteuerung im Controller haben, hab ich mal gehört, nur nutzt sie kaum ein Herrsteller was sehr schade ist.


----------



## SLIM02 (12. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Klar kommt es auf den Geschmack an, aber wenn ich so in meinem Freundeskreis und Arbeitskollegen rumfragen müssen auch die härtesten PS-Fans zu geben das die Wii schon verdammt viel Spass macht wenn man so zusammen spielt.
> 
> Klar kommt keine Konsole an die Grafik er PS3 ran, aber sag mir mal was sich genau an der PS3 zur PS2 veränder hat ausser der Grafik. Es soll auch so ne Bewegungssteuerung im Controller haben, hab ich mal gehört, nur nutzt sie kaum ein Herrsteller was sehr schade ist.




Also bei Game GTA IV Wirt sie Benutz bei Ratchet und Clank<-----------was übrigens auch super game ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bei andern Spielen weiss ich nicht Weil ich Nicht hab nur 7 Games für die ps 3 ^^


----------



## Infernallord (12. August 2008)

zählt n C64 auch noch als konsole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


3DO
Gameboy (grauer klotz in rot! xD und colour)
NES
N64
PS1
PS2 (PS3 wenn das ding ma n realistischen preis für azubis hat ._.'')

und dann noch so n uraltding wo glaub summer games drauf lief ka wie das ding heist is sicher bekannt


----------



## nalcarya (12. August 2008)

Was ist mit NDS & PSP? Sind doch auch Konsolen :O
Und ältere Konsolen hätten ruhig einzeln aufgelistet werden können find ich. Gibt auch da genug.

Ich z.B. hab PS2, N64, Gamecube, Wii und alle Gameboygenerationen einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw wer behauptet es gäb für die Wii bzw Nintendo-Konsolen allgemein nur "Kinderspiele", der hat einfach mal keine Ahnung. Für jede der 3 großen Konsolen gibt's Spiele für (fast) jeden Geschmack.


----------



## SLIM02 (12. August 2008)

Ich Behaubt  ihr Gar nichts Aber Die Games auf der Wii Sind halt mehr auf Familie und und Kinder ausgelegt Und Party Games!

Ich Spiel Auch Gerne Mario So Zwischen Durch k ganz Lustig^^ 

und Ps3,xbox360 mehr auf Erwachsene!


----------



## Gribi (12. August 2008)

Also ich hab:

Den Ur-Game Boy
Game Boy Pocket
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advanced
Game Boy SP
Nintendo 64
Xbox


----------



## nalcarya (12. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Ich Behaubt  ihr Gar nichts Aber Die Games auf der Wii Sind halt mehr auf Familie und und Kinder ausgelegt Und Party Games!





SLIM02 schrieb:


> Jo ja und Wii hat nur Scheiss kinder Games Drauf



O_o

Hinter "ich behaupte gar nichts" eine Behauptung zu stellen ist auch irgendwie seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie ich schon geschrieben hab: es gibt jedes Genre für jede der großen Konsolen. Gibt genauso Shooter für die Wii, wie es Partyspiele für die Playstation gibt. Ganz exklusive Titel werden ja sowieso immer seltener, siehe z.B. Final Fantasy.


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

PS3 und 360.

360 für Project Gotham Racing 4 und bald 5 und die PS3 für Gran Turismo 5.


----------



## SLIM02 (12. August 2008)

So ich würde mal sagen Zu der xbox 360 passt der Song Ihr Wunder par 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/3129773


----------



## Toilettensitz (13. August 2008)

Wii
PS2
GC
N64
DS
GBA
GBC


----------



## Wray (13. August 2008)

Hab:
Natürlich PC
XBOX
XBOX 360
PS2
PS3
PSP
DS
Dreamcast


----------



## Shizuh (13. August 2008)

-Super Nintendo (verkauft ;_____


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Nintendo 64 (verkauft ;________________________________________


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Nintendo Gamecube (SSBM!!!!!!11111einelf)
-Nintendo Wii[ursprünglicher Name: Nintendo Revolution]
-[Nintendo SP]
-[Nintendo DS(nein nicht diese Light müll dingenskram, sondern den originalen ;p)]

Ende.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

Ich hab ne wii, gamecube (liegt aber iwo bei nem kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und nen ds ^^


----------



## For-Free (13. August 2008)

Mhh:

-ersten Game Boy (original in Grau)
-Game Boy Colour
-Game Boy Advance
-Nintendo 64
-Playstation 1
-Playstation 2

Die XBox mochte ich noch nie und die WII intressiert mich net, ich bin und bleibe wohl immer eher so der Playstationfan (mhh Final Fantasy...).
Trotzdem häte ich sau gerne nen Super Nintendo. Aber sie sind schwer zu bekommen und immernoch schweine teuer..


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

ich hab 

-nes (heißt es so? ich mein damit das ganz uralte mit den ersten zelde teilen ;D)
-ur gameboy
-gameboy pocked
-gameboy color
-gameboy advane (schreibt man es so?)
-gameboy advane SP
-nintendo DS
-super ninendo (da gab es die geilsten spiele der welt .....oh terranigma evermore secreat of mana "träum")
-nintendo 64
-gamecube
-dreamcast (da waren auch noch geile spiele drauf hate dafür 62 spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

waren glaub alle meine konsolen


----------



## Melih (16. August 2008)

*heimlich nach oben push*


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Wii
Xbox
PSP
Gameboy
Nintendo 64
Sega
PS3

@Mehli danke fürs pushen hät ich sonst nich gesehen den thread xD


----------

